# 2012 October fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the tenth of this year's monthly comps - the warm(er) weather has finally arrived, bring on the bounty! With only three rounds to go it's shaping up to be a 4 horse race for the flag - can Float's stranglehold on the title be broken?

The current top 10 on the leader board are:

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Float	989
2	Solatree	899
3	cheaterparts	881
4	Bertros	876
5	killer	792
6	Grinner	745
7	Kanganoe	685
8	Drewboy	536
9	Junglefisher	437
10	PaulB	425

*The October comp will run from Saturday October 6th until Sunday October 14th* 

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985&p=461329#p461329

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Name of Angler: GetSharkd
Date Caught: 07/10/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: Hawkesbury River NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 41cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2" Gulp Shrimp, 4lb leader, 6lb braid
Conditions (optional): 
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Name of Angler: Marty75
Date Caught: 06/10/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: Long Reef NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bonito 56cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Daiwa Wilderness 3pc 8-17lb rod, Daiwa Advantage 2500 reel, 8lb braid, 14lb leader, 10gm Halco slug
Conditions (optional): Trip report here
Other Comments (optional): Bonnies full of baitfish


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Name Kanganoe
Date 7/10/12
Location boxing bay Kangaroo Island 
Species silver trevally 
Size 47 CM
tackle 8lb braid and berkley gulp minnow
Comment excellent tussle with lots of circles


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

GC Fisho
Gold coast canals
6lb braid and leader
Saku clear popper
Bream
27cm


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: Solatree
Date Caught:9/10/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Glenelg
Species Legal Length: 45 cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snook 79cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: TDA Tierra 2-6kg rod, 3000 Shimano Elf with 10lb braid - green 70 Duel Mag Minnow
Conditions (optional): Just as the wind came up
Other Comments (optional): She was a fat one -see viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51671#p598195


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

grinner

chopper tailor
friday 12th oct
33 cm
on micromullett
symetre
raider 8 lb yamatoyo


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler: Killer 
Date caught: 14/10/ 2012 
State & location Fish Caught in: Sandstone Point QLD. 
Type & size of Fish: Yellow Fin Whiting 23cm. 
Tackle/line/lure used: Berkley Dropshot 2-4 kg, 6lb line, Blade. 
Conditions: Good. 
Other Comments: After Three trips trying to find the jack i let go last month, For a big fat Zero, I managed to catch this little fish on the last day & a Stingray. 
Tough Week!


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 6/10/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Livingstons bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Squid 35 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Trusty $3 kmart jig


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 14/10/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic - Reef Island area Westernport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: leather jacket 33.5 Cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: bait fished - on 6 lb light cheap gear 
Conditions (optional): mint - 22 deg . light wind , rising barometer . water temp 14 deg
Other Comments (optional): with the above conditions that look perfect it seams that most of the fish were still on holidays 
maybe better luck next month


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Some great entries so far gents (that EP is a beast!) and even an international guest - bula!. Calling any last entries for this month please (comp period was October 6th-14th, any kayak-caught fish during this time is eligible). I'll be trying to avoid a double donut at a bream comp this weekend so will be scoring up early next week.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry for the delay folks, October comp is scored. Kanganoes beast of a silver trev topped the scoring this month, full scores were:

Kanganoe	138
Getsharked	121
Float	117
Marty75	114
Solatree	99
Cheaterparts	96
Bertros	88
Grinner	85
GCFisho	79
Killer	61

And cumulative scores for the YTD:

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Float	1106
2	Solatree	998
3	cheaterparts	977
4	Bertros	964
5	killer	853
6	Grinner	830
7	Kanganoe	823
8	Drewboy	536
9	Junglefisher	437
10	GetSharkd	426
11	PaulB	425
12	Billpatt	404
13	carnster	381
14	Samboman	347
15	marty75	324
16	MrX	291
17	Keza	281
18	glenelgkiller	217
19	Daveyak	216
20	Nad97	207
21	Kingdan	191
22	Nezevic	167
23	Polylureosis	166
24	gcfisho	143
25	patwah	136
26	Southerly	132
27	Paulthetaffy	127
28	Grant Ashwell	120
29	Ronston	106
30	Actionsurf	100
31	AJD	94
32	Yakatak	89
32	Granpop	88
33	aleg75	87
33	Bruus	87
35	Squidder	85
36	4weightfanatic	83
37	cjbfisher	40
37	Physhopath	40

This month it's congratulations to *GCfisho*, who was randomly drawn to win a prize from the sack. Send me a PM and we'll sort you out.

Next month's comp will run from *Saturday November 3rd to Sunday November 11th*


----------

